# A Drop



## mooimeisie (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice - I like all the colors captured.


----------



## aerialphoto (Oct 10, 2009)

A drop of water on a CD or something?  Whatever it is, neat!


----------

